# FH MX_Objekte die über die Seite gehen



## tool (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

also mein Problem stellt sich wie folgt dar:
Ich habe zig in Freehand MX erstellte Illustrationen, die jetzt in eine Flash-Webseite gepackt werden sollen. Am liebsten würde ich die ganzen Illus einfach nehmen, gruppieren, kopieren und in Flash einsetzen, doof ist nur, dass fast alle Illustrationen über die eigentliche Seite hinausgehen, also Pfade, Schriften, etc.  Und somit in Flash mehr "Bild" zu sehen wäre, als eigentlich zu der wirklichen Illu gehört.

Wenn ich nun allerdings mit einem Auswahlbereich exportiere (z.B. als FH-eps) und dann die Datei in Flash lade, kommen ziemlich große Verluste zu stande. Auch andere Export-Verfahren hatten grausige Ergebnisse.
Selbst wenn ich mit einer Rasterauflösung von 300dpi epse importiere bringt mir das ja auch nichts, da Bitmap-Dateien aus Flash am Ende wieder auf 100dpi Rasterweite runtergerechnet werden. Zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass die Farben völlig anders aussehen, obwohl alles im RGB-Modus ist bzw. war.

Ich kam auch schon auf die "tolle" Idee, das Radiergummi- und auch das Messer-Werkzeug zu benutzen, laut Freehand-Hilfe müssten die Pfade, die man damit "anschneidet" verschwinden, bzw. Pfadpunkte sollten gelöscht werden, aber dem war nicht so.

Ich hab jetzt jegliche Export-Möglichkeiten durch und bin wirklich verzweifelt, denn so, wie die Dateien nach meinen Exporten aussehen haben sie mit ihren Originalen nicht mehr viel gemein.

Nun ja, wenn jemand weiß, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann, wäre ich äußerst dankbar.

Was ich jetzt noch nicht getestet habe, ist einfach eine Masken-Ebene in Flash anzulegen, die die Teile, die über die Bildränder rausgehen, verdeckt. Das teste ich jetzt mal.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## tool (4. Juli 2004)

Okay, die Sache hat sich erledigt, ich mach jetzt einfach in Flash Maskierungsebenen und alles ist prima


----------

